# Blasc 3 Verbindungs-/ Ladeproblem



## Drizzledoom (2. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen ,

 

ich habe mein Blasc 3 neu installiert und seitdem funktioniert die Startseite des Programms nicht mehr richtig. In allen 4 Fenstern sind Ladebalken, die nicht mehr aufhören zu laden ^^. Sprich: Es wird nichts angezeigt. Das Add- On Tool funktioniert problemlos, nur scheint etwas mit der Verbindung zu buffed nicht zu stimmen?

 

Vielleicht habt Ihr so einen Fall ja schon einmal gehabt? Würde mich über eine Lösung des Problems freuen. Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 10.

 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Aun (2. August 2016)

da steckt doch bestimmt zam dahinter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

Gna - Danke für den Hinweis - ich checke das.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

Also, ich kanns nicht reproduzieren.

 

Kannst du bitte mal BLASC beenden und im Installationsordner  den Ordner "/cache/" löschen?


----------



## Drizzledoom (4. August 2016)

Hey...

 

habe jetzt den Inhalt des Ordners gelöscht. Keine Verbesserung 

 

Irgendwelche Ideen?

 

Gruß


----------



## Drizzledoom (5. August 2016)

ZAM, was kann ich tun, um das Problem evtl. zu beheben?


----------



## Patiekrice (5. August 2016)

Hey...

 

habe jetzt den Inhalt des Ordners gelöscht. Keine Verbesserung 

 

Irgendwelche Ideen?

 

Gruß

 

Nicht den Inhalt, sondern den ganzen Ordner.


----------



## Drizzledoom (5. August 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis.

 

Leider auch kein Erfolg


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Mh, ich habe an der Startseite noch ein paar Sachen modifiziert, auch was die Performance angeht. Was hast du für eine Windows-Version?


----------



## Drizzledoom (9. August 2016)

Also, es funktioniert wieder :-) . Vielen Dank. Woran es nun lag, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Allerdings musste eine komplette Neuinstallation von Blasc und der .Net Framework Dienste durchführen. Benutze Windows 10 Home 64bit.

 

Ich habe nun allerdings ein neues Problem dazu bekommen. Mein Blasc Profiler lädt nicht mehr richtig. Bekomme beim Einloggen in WOW immer einen LUA Fehler angezeigt?!?!

 

Abgesehen von diesem Thema, habe ich seit heute noch das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mehr über meinen PC auf Eurer Seite einloggen kann. Ich habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer warum. Bekomme angezeigt, dass meine IP Adresse auf der Blacklist steht?!?!?!? Bin ein wenig schockiert und kann mir das nicht erklären.

 

Zur Info: Ich benutze ab und zu Freedome VPN von F-Secure. Wenn ich diesen eingeschaltet habe, kommt keine Meldung!!! Würde gerne wieder Zugriff bekommen, auch ohne eingeschaltetem VPN.

 

Viele Grüße


----------

